# leopard gecko desired morph help



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

hey guys! me again!

im still new to morphs and genetics and i would just like some guidance please.

the question is this...

to breed a mack snow albino enigma

what parents would i need?

i keep trying different variations of snows, super snows, enigmas and albinos through the punnett square but i am not getting even close... i am stumped.

as i say i am still new to morphs.... so go easy on me :blush:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Right, basic ingredients:

At least one parent is a Mack snow
At Least one parent is enigma
Both parents either het or visual for the strain of albino you want.

So something like:

Mack snow Albino x Albino enigma
Supersnow Albino x Albino enigma

etc...


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks for your quick response ....

please can you tell me where i am going wrong

using the example

mack snow albino x albino enigma


i get the results ( using the punnett square )

25% mack albino
25% albino
25% mack enigma
25% albino enigma


i know i am doing something wrong here...

i need your guidance again please :notworthy:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

classix said:


> thanks for your quick response ....
> 
> please can you tell me where i am going wrong
> 
> ...


I'm unsure without seeing your punnet square. I personally don't use them. Here is the correct answer:

Mack snow albino x Albino enigma (assuming heterozygous enigma)

25% Mack snow enigma albino
25% Mack snow albino
25% Albino enigma
25% Albino


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

its hard to explain without scanning it in and everything :zzz:


basically i got 3 /4 correct

my punnet square looks like this


_______ mack | albino
albino
_______
Enigma
_______


so the 1st field (top left )
_________________________________
results as albino mack (same as yours)
_________________________________


2nd field (top right) 

_______________________________
results as albino (same as yours)
_______________________________


3rd field (bottom left)

_______________________________
results mack enigma (*the incorrect one*)
_________________________________


4th field (bottom right)

__________________________________
results albino enigma (same as yours)
__________________________________

if i have just confused you then we will give up lol, i dont want you wasting your time : victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Remember you are working with 3 mutations, mack snow, enigma and albino. Youy need to consider the Mack albino doesn't carry the enigma mutation, but the gene pair needs to be included. Also the enigma doesn't carry the mack snow genes, but the gene pair needs to be included.

Get it? I find it difficult to explain via written word.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

i've got a mack snow bell albino and next season i'm pairing her with my male bell sunglow enigma, in the hope to produce some very nice babies! with this I should have a 25% chance of a mack snow bell albino enigma. well judging by the genetics calculator anyway :S xx


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

right i see....

i think i might know what went wrong


i originally, at the top of the square (as a parent) had


Mack | Albino


but i think what your trying to say is that i should have


Mack | Albino
Albino| 


so then the bottom left field will result as *mack snow albino enigma*

am i correct?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

See if you get on better with this.
Reptile Genetics Calculator


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

to be honest with you....

i find those calculators as a way of taking the fun out of it

they are great at proving your theories, but i do prefer to work it out for myself, and then use it to check my results....


PS i also cannot find albino enigma on it :whistling2:

unless it goes by another name


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

as I am led to believe, albino is a resesive gene, so for it to be continued both parents have to have a copy, hence my mack bell being paired with my bell enigma, the snow is co-dom so only one copy is needed to carry it on, as with the enigma, so if you want a mack snow albino enigma, you need to pair a mack albino with an albino enigma? am I right in thinking this?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

You need to select the mutations seperately. So select heterozygous (1C) or homozygous (2C) enigma, then select the strain of albino you want (Tremper, Bell or Rainwater).


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

thats what i thought.... but i calculated it wrong :whistling2:


----------



## classix (Sep 11, 2009)

MrMike said:


> You need to select the mutations seperately. So select heterozygous (1C) or homozygous (2C) enigma, then select the strain of albino you want (Tremper, Bell or Rainwater).


found it !

thanks!


----------

